# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  дас или прабху

## Гаятри деви даси

> Простите что вмешиваюсь, и за оффтоп. 
> При обращении к преданному надо "дас" заменить на "прабху"! )))


Кстати вот тоже вопрос:почему? Стеснение быть "дасами" или что-то иное?
Вроде "дас" (равно как и "даси") это основная часть духовного имени для вайшнава?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Кстати вот тоже вопрос:почему? Стеснение быть "дасами" или что-то иное?
> Вроде "дас" (равно как и "даси") это основная часть духовного имени для вайшнава?


Да, но обращаясь к преданным, принято добавлять слово "Прабху" (Господин) к их имени, "такой-то Прабху". Таков этикет. 

Однако, сам себя преданный конечно же называет дасом (слугой).

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Этикет безусловно необходим. Однако вызывает недопонимание почему в этом случае часть духовного имени теряется. Ведь имя, данное при дикша-иннициациивключает в себя 
приставку "дас". Без этой приставки дикша-имя будет (неправильным?) неполным 
Почему например нельзя кого-то назвать "Уважаемый ... дас Прабху"?  
Или это опускается просто из благозвучия, или есть иные причины?
Не хочу чтобы это воспринималось как придирка, действительно хотелось бы понять.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Вроде как, говоря Прабху, мы сознательно ставим себя в роли(положение) слуги.
Но если например духовный учитель обращается к своему ученику - то он его называет дас.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Этикет безусловно необходим. Однако вызывает недопонимание почему в этом случае часть духовного имени теряется. Ведь имя, данное при дикша-иннициациивключает в себя 
> приставку "дас". Без этой приставки дикша-имя будет (неправильным?) неполным 
> Почему например нельзя кого-то назвать "Уважаемый ... дас Прабху"?  
> Или это опускается просто из благозвучия, или есть иные причины?
> Не хочу чтобы это воспринималось как придирка, действительно хотелось бы понять.


Так принято. 

Srila Prabhupada: Therefore we teach to address amongst the devotees, "Prabhu", "Prabhu", "Such and such Prabhu." This should not be simply spoken by the lips. It should be realized. Everyone should think other devotee as his prabhu, master.

Шрила Прабхупада: Поэтому мы учим обращаться среди преданных: "Прабху", "Прабху", "такой-то такой-то Прабху". Это не должно быть только на словах. Это нужно осознать. Каждый должен считать другого преданного своим прабху, господином.



>>> Ref. VedaBase => The Nectar of Devotion -- Vrndavana, October 23, 1972 (Лекция по Нектару преданности)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Шрила Прабхупада: Поэтому мы учим обращаться среди преданных: "Прабху", "Прабху", "Такой-то такой-то Прабху". Это не должно быть только на словах. Это нужно осознать. Каждый должен считать другого преданного своим прабху, господином.


С этим никто не спорит. Вопрос, как я понял, в том, почему мы отбрасываем часть имени, полученного на инициации.
Вот лично Вы получили ведь имя "Анируддха дас"? И когда кто-то говорит "Анируддха прабху", то это как бы к Вам (слуге Господа Анируддхи) вообще не относится, а относится к Кришне.
Действительно, непонятно.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Так принято.


Пожалуй вот это можно принять в качестве ответа.
Просто "так принято".

----------


## Кеша

А разве "дас" - это часть имени? Ведь даже пишется с маленькой буквы. То, что преданные получают всю конструкцию при инициации - это понятно.
Но ведь мы знаем, что вместе с именем человек получает и "статус", т.е. положение слуги? Мне кажется, в повседневных разговорах просто этот момент упрощается, и все слова воспринимаются полностью как духовное имя (статус в этом случае просто подразумевается).
По-моему, тот факт, что "дас" пишется с маленькой буквы и *присутствует у всех посвященных*, уже означает, что это явно не часть индивидуального имени, лишь указание на положение человека. Отсюда и такая рекомендуемая замена "дас" на "прабху" (что тоже обычно пишется с маленькой).

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> А разве "дас" - это часть имени?


Мой духовный учитель говорит, что это главная часть имени  :smilies:

----------


## Кеша

С формальной точки зрения это так, никто не спорит. Но очевидно же, что само это добавление нужно для правильного умонастроения: когда говоришь о себе - помни, что ты слуга, а когда говоришь о другом человеке, то употребление к нему "дас" может побудить наш ум думать автоматически о себе как о равным тому человеку (как минимум), а то и вообще его господином. Поэтому эти приставки, нужные больше для осознания своего правильного положения, и являются главной частью. Можно сказать, это динамичная часть духовного имени  :smilies: 
Не кажется ли вам, что проблема высосана из пальца?  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Проблемы собственно никакой нет.
Человек получает не просто статус слуги, а статус слуги той личности, чье имя упоминается при его дикша-иннициации (по крайней мере это подразумевается на мой взгляд). Отчего при обращении к этой личности, и именуя его именем Бога или святого без приставки "дас", совершается логическая ошибка. Что же до того что пишется с маленькой буквы, то скажем приставка к имени "оглы", также пишется с маленькой буквы.

Но я собственно не прошу продолжения обсуждений, поскольку для меня вполне удовлетворительно вот это:



> Так принято.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада: Поэтому мы учим обращаться среди преданных: "Прабху", "Прабху", "такой-то такой-то Прабху". Это не должно быть только на словах. Это нужно осознать. Каждый должен считать другого преданного своим прабху, господином.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> С этим никто не спорит. Вопрос, как я понял, в том, почему мы отбрасываем часть имени, полученного на инициации.
> Вот лично Вы получили ведь имя "Анируддха дас"? И когда кто-то говорит "Анируддха прабху", то это как бы к Вам (слуге Господа Анируддхи) вообще не относится, а относится к Кришне.
> Действительно, непонятно.


Вы же не обращаетесь к своему духовному учителю: "Чайтанья Чандра Чарана дас Прабху". Правда же?

Дело в том, что это общепринятая практика вайшнавов, называть других вайшнавов: "Прабху". "Гокуланатх Прабху", "Рамешвара Прабху" и т.д. и т.п. Это принято во всех сообществах Гаудия Вайшнавов.  Обращение "Прабху" призвано развить в нас правильное отношение к вайшнавам. Об этом как раз говорит Шрила Прабхупада, который называл своих учеников также "Прабху", в большинстве случаев он говорил "Такой-то Прабху", а не "Такой-то дас Прабху". Хотя есть и примеры обращений в письмах Шрилы Прабхупады: "Кришна дас Прабху", "Бхагаван дас Прабху", но преобладают все же обращения, где слово дас пропущено. 

В принципе, формально нет никакой проблемы в том, чтобы называть преданного: "Такой-то дас Прабху".  Главное развивать правильное отношение к преданным как к своим Прабху. Я сталкивался с тем, как некоторые (совсем начинающие преданные, как правило) пытаются как бы высказывать укор преданным, говоря: "Ты же дас!"  :smilies:  Им трудно назвать кого-то "Прабху", тяжело. Но практика вайшнавизма как раз направлена на то, чтобы мы осознали своего положение слуги: даса-даса-анудаса, и обращение к преданным как к Прабху очень хорошо помогает в этом, хотя бывает, что люди произносят слово Прабху механически, не задумываясь, что оно означает.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да я согласен, что проблемы нет, просто уму интересно  :smilies: 




> Это принято во всех сообществах Гаудия Вайшнавов.  Обращение "Прабху" призвано развить в нас правильное отношение к вайшнавам. Об этом как раз говорит Шрила Прабхупада, который называл своих учеников также "Прабху", в большинстве случаев он говорил "Такой-то Прабху", а не "Такой-то дас Прабху". Хотя есть и примеры обращений в письмах Шрилы Прабхупады: "Кришна дас Прабху", "Бхагаван дас Прабху", но преобладают все же обращения, где слово дас пропущено.


Вот собственно это я и хотел услышать. То есть такова традиция, и Шрила Прабхупада тоже так делал. Мой ум доволен  :smilies:  Спасибо  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Да, называть друг друга прабху — хорошо. Нельзя только становиться прабху. Считать других прабху, а самому оставаться слугой — вот в чем идея. Нельзя становиться в позицию прабху и обращаться с другими как со слугами, только потому, что кто-то называет тебя прабху. Иными словами, каждый должен считать себя слугой, и не считать себя прабху, когда его называют прабху. Это сделает отношения приятными. (ПШП Химавати, 14 июня 1968)

----------


## Кеша

"Дас" (слуга) меняется на "прабху" (господин).
На что при обращении меняется "даси" и "деви даси"?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> На что при обращении меняется "даси" и "деви даси"?


На "матаджи".

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> И когда кто-то говорит "Анируддха прабху", то это как бы к Вам (слуге Господа Анируддхи) вообще не относится, а относится к Кришне.
> Действительно, непонятно.


Хм, а я думал, что имя Анируддха, а дас (слуга) - получается "слуга Анируддха", т.е. слуга по имени Анируддха (а кому служит - и так понятно). А вы написали так, как будто духовное имя это не имя, а статус (слуга Господа, например, или повар, или дровосек). 

Вроде бы ничего страшного в том, что человека зовут так же как Бога - нет. Во всех историях присутствует множество людей по имени Нараяна или Кришна, да и в современной Индии имена Бога популярные имена  :smilies:

----------


## Кеша

> На "матаджи".


Это понятно. Я к тому, меняется ли порядок?
Например, Гаятри деви даси = Матаджи Гаятри?

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Меняется: Кришна прабху, но матаджи Радха.

----------


## Ananda svarupa das

Дорогие дживы!

Истина одна - поступать и говорить так, как подсказывает сердце! 
Научитесь слушать Параматму! 
так выражаться совершенно не подобает... "потому, что так принято говорить" или "такова традиция" ... 
Даже выражение "так сказал Шрила Прабхупада" здесь не уместно!!! потому что все зависит от Времени, Места и Обстоятельств.
Неужели Вы не чувствуете это в своем сердце???

Знаете почему Искон, вместо того чтобы быть могущественным объединением вайшнавов во всем Мире, самой сильной организацией на планете (с её то знаниями и возможностями), почти скитается на задворках? Потому что большинство вашнавов живут на автопилоте, слушают лекции на автопилоте и т.д. не используя свой ум в общении с Параматмой. Кришна говорит в БГ "Я все сказал, а ты, Арджуна, подумай хорошенько и прими решение"
что это означает? что не надо слепо следовать инструкциям "свыше". Думайте головой, общайтесь с Параматмой и поступайте согласно этому. Живите в РЕАЛЬНОЙ жизни, а не в выдуманным умом "духовном мире"!

Второй момент - это оскорбления...
Вы думаете Радхарани будет приятно, когда вайшнавы называют друг друга "господинами Кришны", т.е. теми, кто стоит над Кришной?
Почему мы путаемся в выражениях, не следуя даже обычной логике?
Если твое имя "Нимай дас" то ты - Нимай дас ВСЕГДА и во всех случаях, и никакой не "Нимай прабху" (господин Нимая)
Те, кто говорят так (даже на автопилоте) - оскорбляют Радху. Спросите у Неё в своем сердце, приятно ли Ей это слышать?...

Ещё одна сторона в этом деле -потакание ложному смирению....
Если тебя позвали - Нимай дас, то ты должен просто сиять от радости, что тебя назвали слугой Нимая, должна быть истинная гордость твоего истинного положения по отношению к Кришне. Иначе ты просто никакой не вайшнав и не преданный Кришны!
А если "преданный" ещё и обижается, что его назвали "Нимай дас" тогда пусть будет ему уроком! Пусть воспитывается через Вас!

Шрила Прабхупада говорит... "обращаться как к прабху" - это означает "с уважением" 
Не надо ВСЁ воспринимать буквально и дословно!!!  Слушайте и читайте "сердцем"!

ПОЭТОМУ - ПЕРЕСТАНЬТЕ НАНОСИТЬ ОСКОРБЛЕНИЯ РАДХАРАНИ!!! от сегодняшнего момента и навсегда!

Если просто обращаешься к вайшнаву, можно сказать "прабху" не используя полное имя.
Если уж очень хочется оказать уважение личности - прабху Нимай дас
если в семье или очень личные отношения, можно даже упустить "дас", ничего в этом страшного нет.
Господь во всем, включая наши тела  :smilies: 

Есть еще один момент... не Нимай дас, а - Нимай даса - но это хотя-бы уже не оскорбление...

----------


## Ярослав О.

Харе Кришна, уважаемые преданные!

Простите за оффтоп, но я вынужден поблагодарить Raja Kumari dasi за столь подробное и обоснованное объяснение. Лично мне резала слух конструкция "матаджи + имя". 

Еще раз благодарю, Raja Kumari dasi, и мои искренние поклоны за то, что Вы приложили усилия, чтобы осветить этот момент. Думаю, что ответ на данный вопрос должен являться неотъемлемой частью вайшнавского этикета.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо вам за отклик. 

__________________

В очередной раз написала одной матаджи с просьбой не обращаться ко мне "матаджи+имя" без даси и дала ссылку на эту тему.  Отвечает: "Теперь буду знать, матаджи Раджа Кумари Даси!"  :smilies:  это лучше, конечно, но... )

Правильно либо просто "матаджи", либо просто "Раджа-кумари даси". Правда, хорошо знакомые в обычном общении часто "даси " упускают. Тут ничего не поделаешь, фамильярность приемлема среди друзей. Но Шрила Прабхупада не употреблял слово "матаджи" вместе с духовными именами своих учениц. 

И я понимаю, еще прабху так пишет, но одной матаджи-то к чему так к другой обращаться? практически все эту ошибку совершают, даже старшие. Может быть, мы чувствуем себя недостаточно Вайшавами, чтобы достойно Вайшнавов обращаться... или в чем причина... Только в привычке и примере тех, кто раньше присоединился и тоже это от кого-то перенял?  

Если хотим уважительно обратиться, просто "матаджи" достаточно. Или, если тему внимательнее изучить, то традиционно вайшнавы в конце "джи" прибавляют, например, "Рати-манджари Даси джи". Хорошо звучит, правда ведь? Или обращаются "вайшнави", или "мата тхакурани" -  это по обстоятельствам, но без имен. 

А слово "матаджи" имеет очень грозное звучание, это одно из имен Дурги. А после - трансцендентное имя на санскрите из мира служения Кришне. И вот идет и идет эта всеобщая какофония в звучании.  

Православное "матушка" тоже не те ассоциации порождает, спотыкаешься на внезапном непонятном отсыле к  иной культуре, вовсе не Гаудия-вайшнавов. 

Надеюсь  когда-нибудь все наконец-то со всеми этими несуразицами разберутся.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Есть еще один момент... не Нимай дас, а - Нимай даса


А в чем разница между Дас и Даса?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Два грамотных объявления, безо всяких там "матаджи Урмила" или "мат. Урмила" (особенно на черноморских фестивалях так любят писать). Дождались-таки. Использовано даже просто "Урмила" - дружески ("забавы для детей и родителей под руководством Урмилы"). 

Ее Милость Урмила Деви Даси - министр ИСККОН США по обучению, член комитета Джи-Би-Си по соответствию шастрам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_9 апреля 2017_ 

*Проект ИСККОН Вриндавана "Забота о преданных"* 
(проведших многие годы в служении миссии Шрилы Прабхупады)

http://news.vrindavantoday.org/2017/...ntent=FaceBook

...The Devotee Care Project is led by ISKCON Vrindavan’s temple president *Shri* Pancagauda *Das*, his wife *Shrimati* Gaura Purnima *devi dasi*, the director of Devotee Care *Shri* Prem Prakash *Das*, and ISKCON Vrindavan Community Services Director *Shrimati* Kusha *devi dasi*.



Подпись к фото: 

Команда проекта (слева направо): 
Shrimati Kusha devi dasi, Shri Prema Prakash Das, Shri Panchagauda Das, Shrimati Gaurapurnima devi dasi

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Публикация о том же на dandavats.com: 

"...The Iskcon Devotee Care Project is being spearheaded by our temple president – *His Grace* Pancagauda *Prabhu*, his dear wife – *Her Grace*  Gaura Purnima *devi dasi*, the Director of Devotee Care – *His Grace*  Prem Prakash *Prabhu* under the auspices of Iskcon Vrindavan Community Services Director VMC – *Her Grace*  Kusha *devi dasi"*. 

http://www.dandavats.com/?p=44828

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Иллюстрации к посту #225 (объявления про семинары Ее Милости Урмилы Деви Даси с ее страницы) : 


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Уважаемая Прабхви ... Деви Даси


Ivan, слова "прабхви" в санскрите не существует. 
И в ИСККОН так не говорят. От кого вы этому научились?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Ivan, слова "прабхви" в санскрите не существует. 
> И в ИСККОН так не говорят. От кого вы этому научились?


Уважаемая Прабхви ( Госпожа ) Раджа Кумари Даси. Я взял это слово из Вашего сообщения:

...А мне слово "прабху" при использовании женщинами по отношению ко всем мужчинам вовсе не нравится, с чего бы женщинам говорить кому-то, кроме мужа, "господин". _

Тогда пусть и мужчины говорят женщинам "прабхви" (госпожа): не "Матаджи Лакшмиприя даси" - а "Прабхви Лакшмиприя даси" ) 
_
Если мужчинам к женщинам надо обращаться, как к матерям (Матаджи), то и женщины должны относиться к мужчинам - как к отцам или сыновьям. Обращение "прабху" ("господин") это совсем не отражает, а на мой взгляд, только питает ложное эго адресата. Вот напишите, пожалуйста, преданные, что вы чувствуете, когда к вам подходит матаджи и говорит: "Прабху..." ) Может быть, я ошибаюсь? 

Словом "матаджи" мы обеспечиваем правильное обращение мужчин к женщинам как к матерям, а словом "прабху" при обращении женщин к мужчинам что обеспечиваем? 

Интересно, как на санскрите "отец" или "сын"?....

Если Вы скажете как правильно я буду писать как правильно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я взял это слово из Вашего сообщения


Это вообще-то у меня был юмор. 





> Если Вы скажете как правильно я буду писать как правильно.


Я в этой теме неоднократно писала, как правильно, со всеми возможными объяснениями. Почему вы не последовали этим моим объяснениям, а последовали моему сатирическому высказыванию? 

Итак, еще раз: 

Поскольку при цитировании на форуме и так понятно, с кем вы разговариваете, обращаться (при необходимости) можно просто "матаджи", вообще без имен. 
Можно и просто на "вы", без "прабху" и "матаджи" - так большинство на форумах и делают.  

Шрила Прабхупада четко сказал : "Мы не обращаемся к матерям *по имени*".

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Это же у меня был юмор... 
> 
> 
> 
> Я в этой теме неоднократно писала, как правильно, со всеми возможными объяснениями. Почему вы не последовали моим объяснениям, а последовали моему сатирическому высказыванию? 
> 
> Итак, еще раз: 
> 
> Поскольку при цитировании на форуме и так понятно, с кем вы разговариваете, обращаться можно просто "матаджи", вообще без имен. 
> ...


Прошу прощения у Вас, примите моё раскаяние , я не хотел кого- то обидеть под словом Прабхви я имел ввиду *Госпожа*

Уважаемая *Госпожа*  Кастурика Деви Даси.
Уважаемая *Госпожа*  Раджа Кумари Даси.

Впредь не буду использовать термин Прабхви...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Интересно, как на санскрите "отец" или "сын"?....


Перечитайте эту тему внимательно, все эти ответы здесь есть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Уважаемая *Госпожа*  Раджа Кумари Даси.


Не надо так матаджи называть, вы не являетесь основателем этого движения, чтобы вводить свои правила
Хотите общаться на форуме Гаудия-Вайшнавов - следуйте правилам Гаудия-Вайшнавов. 
Иначе на вас уйдет жалоба к модераторам. 





> Впредь не буду использовать термин Прабхви...


Этого мало. Как еще впредь не будете обращаться?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я Вас не понимаю. Я подчеркнул, что не имел намерения оскорбить участников форума и тем более преданных.

Взяв *Вашу же формулировку* я её использовал для правильного обращения к Вайшнави.

Называя Госпожой Вайшнави я не имел не малейшего желания поставить себя на место основателя ИСККОН.

За что на меня жалобы писать? 

Я принёс свои личные извинения Матаджи Кастурика Деви Даси в личном сообщении минуту назад.

Этого мало?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я принёс свои личные извинения Матаджи Кастурика Деви Даси в личном сообщении минуту назад.


Иван, никаких обид, лично мне абсолютно без разницы, как ко мне обращаются.  :smilies:  Хоть горошком назовите, только в печь не ставьте.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Иван, лично мне абсолютно без разницы, как ко мне обращаются.  Хоть горошком назовите, только в печь не ставьте.


Ну если этикет того требует, буду стараться ему следовать. 

Огромное спасибо Вам за понимание.

Постараюсь изучить тему поуглубленне и сформировать правильное соблюдение этикета.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Взяв *Вашу же формулировку* я её использовал для *правильного* обращения к Вайшнави.


Я объяснила, что это была сатира. Так не надо говорить. Но вы упорствуете, что у вас - правильное обращение, мало того, оказывается, это вы у меня и позаимствовали эту формулировку (!). Почему бы вам не использовать правильное обращение к матаджи, как у Шрилы Прабхупады? 




> Я Вас не понимаю.


Будьте внимательнее при чтении сообщений на форуме. 
Все ваше многословие и не понимание - от того что вы больше говорите сами, а не пытаетесь вникнуть, о чем вам говорят. 




> Называя Госпожой Вайшнави я не имел не малейшего желания поставить себя на место основателя ИСККОН.


Вы не просто "Госпожой Вайшнави" назвали, а вместе с духовным именем. Шрила Прабхупада этому никогда не учил. Вы игнорируете прямые наставления Ачарьи и используете свои выдуманные обращения. 




> За что на меня жалобы писать?


За нарушение этикета при обращении к матаджи после подробных объяснений.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

[QUOTE=Raja Kumari dasi;166475]


> Взяв *Вашу же формулировку* я её использовал для правильного обращения к Вайшнави.
> 
> Я объяснила, что это была сатира. Так не надо говорить. 
> 
> Будьте внимательнее при чтении сообщений на форуме. 
> Все ваши многословие  и не понимание - от того что вы больше говорите сами, а не пытаетесь вникнуть, о чем вам говорят. 
> 
> 
> Вы не так назвали, а с именем. Шрила Прабхупада этому не учил. 
> ...



Я вообще Вас не понимаю. Что я нарушил? Разве я проигнорировал Ваше объяснение Уважаемая Матаджи. 

Я не просто принял его ко вниманию я принёс свои извинения Вам и всем, тем к кому не правильно обращался.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Насчёт многословия это уже личное, думаю стоит оставить без внимания, однако спасибо что в контексте темы указали на проблему, но я не брахман и гуру у меня нет и официального посвящения тоже пока что тоже нет ( но это временно ).

Уважаемая Матаджи Раджа Кумари Даси я в очередной раз надеюсь на Ваше снисхождение и понимание. Однако заверю Вас, что мне не страшно покинуть форум, а вот отношения с Вайшнавами портить мне ужь точно не хотелось и не хочется.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я вообще Вас не понимаю. Что я нарушил? Разве я проигнорировал Ваше объяснение


Да, проигнорировали. Процитировали мое объяснение - и тут же опять назвали так, как вы придумали сами: 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post166469

Почему все поняли, а вам надо было какое-то свое обращение выдумывать?




> Уважаемая Матаджи.


"Уважаемая" - излишне. 
Окончание "джи" на *бенгали* и означает "уважаемая". Не надо два раза говорить "уважаемая", это безграмотно. 

Мало того, неуважаемых матаджи не бывает. 

Достаточно говорить просто "матаджи", не надо никаких дополнительных эпитетов. 

Если вам все это трудно сразу понять - обращайтесь просто на "вы", как все на форумах и делают.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Да, проигнорировали. Процитировали мое объяснение - и тут же опять назвали так, как вы придумали сами: 
> 
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post166469
> 
> Почему все поняли, а вам надо было какое-то свое обращение выдумывать?
> 
> 
> "Уважаемая" - излишне. 
> Окончание "джи" на *бенгали* и означает "уважаемая". Не надо два раза говорить "уважаемая", это безграмотно. 
> ...



Вы меня не правильно поняли, я написал о том, что я подразумевал под словом Прабхви обращаясь к Вам и другим участникам (жен.) форума.

Да я не выдумывал своего ничего, Вы сами в теме написали о таком обращении, откуда я мог знать, что Вы шутите??????

Я же внизу написал, что не буду использовать термин Прабхви. Нет никакого игнорирования, я Вас очень хорошо понял. Спасибо за разъяснение.

Просто Матаджи. Хорошо я все понял. Ещё раз в очередной раз надеюсь на Ваше понимание.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Просто Матаджи?


Да, это правильно, Шрила Прабхупада именно так учил обращаться.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Хорошо.Спасибо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Уважаемая Матаджи Раджа Кумари Даси  я в очередной раз надеюсь на Ваше снисхождение и понимание. Однако заверю Вас, что мне не страшно покинуть форум, а вот отношения с Вайшнавами портить мне ужь точно не хотелось и не хочется.


Тогда прекратите использовать *бенгальское* слово "матаджи" рядом с духовыми именами на *санскрите*. 

Я поражаюсь, русские и украинские парни и девчонки... может быть, они все полиглоты, свободно говорящие на обоих этих языках наших Писаний? И они вот так случайно ненароком в потоке других терминов на бенгали и санскрите все это тарабанят, а что, круто же, правда?  

Это не круто, это невежественно. 

Пожалуйста, внимательно изучите эту тему с цитатами и не игнорируйте Ачарью.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Тогда прекратите использовать бенгальское слово "матаджи" рядом с духовыми именами на санскрите. 
> Может быть, вы полиглот, свободно говорите на обоих этих языках? и они вот так случайно у вас с языка слетают, в потоке других терминов на бенгали и санскрите?  
> Если нет - не выставляйте себя на посмешите Гаудия-Вайшнавского сообщества и не игнорируйте Ачарью.


Разговор вообще не туда идёт и не к тому. Уважаемая Матаджи Вы сами меня ставите в не ловкое положение под угрозой жалоб со стороны модератора форума, выставляя меня на посмешище в беседе перед другими участниками форума, которая заранее обречена на провал, так как Вы просто не берете в расчёт моего раскаяния и признания мной же моей же не правоты.

Я уже три раза написал, что я Вас понял и услышал. Вы не слова не сказали о том, что Матаджи не произносится вместе с духовным именем. 

Это не уважительно с Вашей стороны, и потому я всячески спешу закончить данную беседу, несмотря на Ваши обширные познания в сфере бенгальского языка и санскрита. Не примите это как оскорбление.

С Уважением.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ок, я учла и про всех написала, потому что вы - один из очень многих. Так что речь не только про вас, а про уровень обучения в целом. В этом году на русскоязычном пространстве на фестивальных объявлениях опять кругом конструкции  "матаджи (или даже так: мат.)+духовное имя" . 




> Вы не слова не сказали о том, что Матаджи не произносится вместе с духовным именем.


Немая сцена. 

1. Мое сообщение с пред. страницы из разговора с вами, это краткое содержание всего, что я уже сказала в этой теме: 




> Поскольку при цитировании на форуме и так понятно, с кем вы разговариваете, обращаться (при необходимости) можно просто "матаджи", вообще без имен.
> Шрила Прабхупада четко сказал : "Мы не обращаемся к матерям *по имени*".


2. Вы эту тему совсем не читали? Все мои сообщения в этой теме - только об этом.

Так что, учитывая свой уровень внимания к словам других, оцените сами свои шансы на то, чтобы с вами общались.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Про тему я очень мало читал, сегодняшних наставлений мне достаточно, чтобы обращаться правильно, все остальное в контексте темы для участников форума.

Спасибо большое за полезную информацию. На данный момент мной изучается другой аспект учения Ачарии.

Ещё раз с Уважением и спасибо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Старших Вайшнавов спокойно именуют:  "~имя на санскрите~ даса"  (без "прабху") 



На следующих плакатах обращаем внимание на эмблемку *VIHE*
(Vaisnava Institute of Higher Education - Вайшнавский институт высшего образования)
Используемые *VIHE*  именования: "Вайшнави", а также "~имя на санскрите~ деви даси" (Деви Даси) 

Никаких "матаджи такая-то". Слава тебе Господи!  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Старших Вайшнавов спокойно именуют: "~имя на санскрите~ даса" (без "прабху")

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Образец письменной речи из Вриндавана, с сайта "Вриндаван сегодня" : 

...Land and a small building with several rooms were donated to the project by Shri Shyamasundar *Dasji*

...The Devotee Care Project is led by ISKCON Vrindavan’s temple president Shri Pancagauda *Das*, his wife *Shrimati* Gaura Purnima *devi dasi*, the director of Devotee Care Shri Prem Prakash *Das*, and ISKCON Vrindavan Community Services Director *Shrimati* Kusha *devi dasi*.

https://news.vrindavantoday.org/2017...ntent=FaceBook

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Гаура Кишора Дас Бабаджи 


Шрила Джаганнатха Дас Бабаджи 



Рагхунатха Дас Госвами





Шрила Нароттама Даса Тхакур

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_Из разговора переводчиков_ 

"Самодельные речевые конструкции - признак секты. 
Духовная организация с корнями регламентирует речь последователей. 
И если англоязычные адепты ИСККОН слышат правильные обращения в речи англоязычных гуру-учеников Шрилы Прабхупады и видят правильную речь на письме, то в русскоязычном пространстве верных примеров, кроме как от грамотных переводчиков, ждать неоткуда". 

Подробнее: 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post169536

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пример правильных имен в объявлении этого года о фестивале "Садху-санга" : 

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post171756

Список почетных гостей :

Е.С. Шиварама Свами
Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами
Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
Е.С. Прахладананда Свами
Е.С. Бхакти Чайтанья Свами
Е.С. Бхану Свами
Е.М. Мандакини деви даси
Е.С. Махадьюти Свами
Е.М. Урмила деви даси
Е.М. Патита Павана дас


*Спасибо!*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Куратор: Хари Паршада Даса

----------


## Амира

> Пример правильных имен в объявлении этого года о фестивале "Садху-санга" : 
> 
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post171756
> 
> Список почетных гостей :
> 
> Е.С. Шиварама Свами
> Е.С. Гопал Кришна Госвами
> Е.С. Бхактивайбхава Свами
> ...


А по каким правилам это написано? Русского языка или санскрита? Если дас, деви даси, свами, госвами - это часть имени то они всегда пишутся с большой буквы. Если эти слова указывают на положение, то они всегда пишутся с маленькой. Не может быть смешанного написания.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А по каким правилам это написано? Русского языка или санскрита? Если дас, деви даси, свами, госвами - это часть имени то они всегда пишутся с большой буквы. Если эти слова указывают на положение, то они всегда пишутся с маленькой. Не может быть смешанного написания.


Свами, Госвами - часть имени, пишем с большой буквы. Дас - положение по отношению к Кришне, пишем с маленькой буквы.

----------


## Амира

> Свами, Госвами - часть имени, пишем с большой буквы. Дас - положение по отношению к Кришне, пишем с маленькой буквы.


Тогда да. Спасибо!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На английском без проблем пишут и с заглавных : ... Das, ... Devi Dasi - посмотрите объявления. Я так же предпочитаю писать в именах старших Вайшнавов.  

Далее, сами индусы, во Вриндаване (например, как на фото самадхи) пишут на английском заглавными буквами ВСЕ буквы духовных имен.  

Но если  в современных языках нужны внешние "подсказки", то в санскрите нет ни заглавных, ни прописных -  суть улавливается по звучанию.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ретрит во славу холма Говардхана

Куратор: E.М. АМАРЕНДРА ДАСА

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ее Милость 
Урмила деви даси

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Странички из журнала "Back to Godhead", март 2011 : 

Статья об учениках Шрилы Прабхупады, художниках BBT (*Рамадаса Абхирама Даса* и *Дхрити Деви Даси*), под одним из фото подписано даже просто так: "Рама Абхирама и Дхрити". 

Окончание статьи: 

*Автор хотел бы поблагодарить Гопала Бхатту Даса,  Панчаратну Даса, Би-Би-ти и Вайшнавский Институт Высшего Образования (VIHE) за организацию ежегодных семинаров для художников.

Шрила Харидаса Тхакура Даса* (диплом инженера машиностроения), фул-тайм служил в ИСККОН в Чоупатти с 1998 и заведует там художественным департаментом, преподает сознание Кришны студентам в Университете.

И это постоянный стиль BTG.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"За подробностями обращайтесь к Акаршини Радхике дд"

Храм Радхи-Кришны на Сохо-стрит, Лондон 2014

https://www.facebook.com/indradyumna...1748113&type=3

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Обращения "Диди" (старшая сестра) и  "Диди Ма" (бабушка)* 


Шрила Прабхупада: Эта леди, племянница Субаш Боша - Лалита Бош. Его семья очень близка с семьей Неру. Так что она зовет Индиру «Диди» - «старшая сестра».

7 янв 1977, Бомбей, разговор в комнате

One lady... She is Subash Bose's niece, Lalita Bose. You see? Because these family are very intimately..., Subash Bose's family and Nehru family. So she calls Indira "Didi," means "elder sister."






Шрила Прабхупада : Один друг моего отца, будучи уже стариком, не меньше шестидесяти пяти ему тогда было…  его жена умерла и он женился на молодой девушке. Его сестра заставила его сделать это: «Если ты не женишься, кто будет за тобой ухаживать? Детей у тебя нет». В детстве мы звали ее «диди» - это значит «старшая сестра». 

9 сент 1976 Вриндаван, разговор в комнате 

One, my father's friend, he was very old man. He was at that time not less than sixty-five. But his wife died, and he was married with another young girl. But his sister forced him to marry, that, 'Unless you marry, who will look after you? You have no children.' But I have seen that young woman who was married with that gentleman ...In our childhood we used to called her didi. Didi means elder sister.







Ямуна Деви Даси : В каждом храме ИСККОН есть свои невоспетые герои, незаметно и преданно служащие Господу. Вы найдете их всюду. Но где-то они становятся легендой, как на кухне Божеств Майапур-Чандродайя-мандира в Западной Бенгалии. Ей восемьдесят, *ее имя Радхарани Даси, но все любовно зовут ее Диди Ма - бабушка*. Последние семнадцать лет она ежедневно управляет своей обителью - кухней. Сегодня я повстречала Диди Ма на кухне в 6:30 утра. С ней двое сияющих брахмачари, Гханашйама Даса и Расавиграха Даса, они обучаются у нее, соответственно, девять месяцев и полтора года.  

BTG май 1994 

VERY ISKCON TEMPLE has its unsung heroes—devotees who quietly serve the Lord with dedication. You find them everywhere, but few reach the cooking stature of the eighty-year-old legend in the Deity kitchen of ISKCON’s Mayapur Chandrodoya temple in West Bengal.
Her name is Radharani Dasi, but she’s lovingly known as Didi Ma, or grandmother. Daily for the last seventeen years, she has directed her realm, the kitchen.
Today I met Didi Ma in the kitchen at 6:30 A.M. With her were two bright-faced brahmacaris, Ghanasyama Dasa and Rasavigraha Dasa, who have been training as her apprentices for, respectively, nine months and one and a half years.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вчера в лекции  (беседе) на радио Прабхупады услышала, как Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что "теперь в Индии они обращаются к женщинам "сестра", но это не вайшнавская  ( не ведическая) традиция. Мы обращаемся ко всем женщинам - "мать" 
(кроме жены)

Если ещё раз будет эта лекция, я посмотрю дату, когда Шрила Прабхупада это произнес.

И ещё немного в тему: http://www.gopinath.ru/seminary/11-s...-materyam.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если ещё раз будет эта лекция, я посмотрю дату, когда Шрила Прабхупада это произнес.


Эта известная цитата, я в этой теме ее размещала. Однако, вы можете видеть, что Прабхупада сам в детстве говорил "диди" жене друга своего отца. И рассказал об этом ученикам.  И также почему женщины не могут обращаться друг к другу  "старшая сестра" ? Вполне могут. Например, мне странно было бы называть свою подругу-ровесницу "матаджи", это нонсенс, ведь она мне не мать, и мне вовсе не требуется, чтобы она относилась ко мне, как мать. Просто надо быть разумными, учитывая, кто с кем общается, а не слепо копировать или отрицать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Эта известная цитата, я в этой теме ее уже размещала. Однако, вы можете видеть, что Прабхупада сам в детстве так говорил.  И также почему женщины не могут обращаться к женщинам "старшая сестра" ? Вполне могут. Например, мне странно было бы называть свою подругу-ровесницу "матаджи", это нонсенс, ведь она мне не мать. Таким образом, надо быть разумными: учитывать,  кто перед вами и выбирать соотв. обращение.


Я с вами согласна. Шрила Прабхупада говорил это применительно к мужчинам, обращающимся к женщинам.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

К детям преданных и вообще к детям могу обратиться по-русски - дочка, сынок. К молодежи, подругам и духовным сестрам обращаюсь просто по имени.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я с вами согласна.


Согласны - но все равно называете меня (ровесницу) "матаджи" (!) Разве я вам мама )    
Интересно, зачем матаджи в ИСККОН копируют речь прабху, для которых обращаться "матаджи" - правильно?

Я могу объяснить это только тем, что у них перед глазами нет живого примера поведения своих мам-вайшнави и бабушек-вайшнави.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но все равно называете меня (ровесницу) "матаджи".  
> Интересно, зачем матаджи копируют речь прабху?


Обращаюсь так, как чувствую. Вы же меня всегда наставляете и поправляете, значит старшая для меня, естественно Матаджи.
А возраст ваш мне неизвестен.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Обращаюсь так, как чувствую. Вы же меня всегда наставляете и поправляете, значит старшая для меня, естественно Матаджи.


Равные также просвещают друг друга, а не только старшие младших. Также равные и соревнуются, это естественно.  Мы с вами ровесницы. Если бы вы чувствовали, что я старшая , вы бы не спорили - со старшими не спорят. Так что не принимается объяснение )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Это проблема Кали-юги - споры со старшими, надо как-то воспитывать себя.
У меня сын тоже со мной всегда спорит, не смогли обучить)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У вас есть старшие Вайшнавы, кто для вас авторитеты? Проанализируйте - ведь вы не спорите с ними, пишете или разговариваете очень осторожно, аккуратно, почтительно. 

Вы знаете, что я вам не старшая, именно поэтому мы так свободно разговариваем, так что не выдумывайте, пожалуйста )

И с детьми после 16 тоже на равных общаются, с равными можно спорить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Другое дело, что сами по себе споры (благодаря анонимам) уже порядком надоели.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://eurorgb.com/euro-gbc-euro-gbc...ro-rgb-members

*Состав GBC Европы*

    HH Bhakti Gauravani Goswami (Euro RGB Secretary for Spain, TP New Vrajamandala)
    HH Bhaktivaibhava Swami (GBC of Albania, Bulgaria, Czech, Finland, Macedonia, Poland, Slovakia; co-GBC of Romania)
    HH Bir Krishna Goswami (Co-GBC of Bosnia and Herzegovina, Kosovo, Montenegro, Serbia and Slovenia)
    HH Prahladananda Swami (GBC for Croatia, Co-GBC-Slovenia, Serbia, and Bosnia Herzegovina, Kosovo, Montenegro, Bulgaria, Poland; Euro RGB Chairman; Health and Sannyasa Minister)
    HH Sivarama Swami (GBC of Hungary, Co-GBC of Romania)
*HG* Dharmaksetra *Dasa* (RGB Minister of Records for Europe, Chairman of ISKCON Amsterdam, Member of the General Assembly of Amsterdam, Member of the Dutch National Council)
*HG* Dina Sharana *Dasi* (GBC of Austria, Germany, Liechtenstein, Switzerland, Dole; IDSAF Director)
*HG* Doyal Govinda *Dasa* (Euro RGB Secretary for Germany; TP Heidelberg, Euro RGB 2nd Vice Chairman)
*HG* Hridaya Caitanya *Dasa* (GBC of Andorra, Gibraltar, Portugal, Spain, New Mayapur; co-GBC of Belgium, Luxembourg, Netherlands, and France, except New Mayapur and Dole; Euro RGB Secretary for Benelux)
*HG* Janesvara *Dasa* (Zonal Supervisor for Sweden and Norway; chairman of the National Council of Sweden; Almvik Board)
*HG* Kripamoya *Dasa* (Euro Minister for Congregation Development)
*HG* Krsna-premarupa *Dasa* (Euro RGB Secretary for Switzerland; TP Zurich)
*HG* Madhu Sevita *Dasa* (GBC of Cyprus, Greece, Villaggio Hare Krishna, Milano Area, South Umbria, southern Italy, Rome Area, Malta, San Marino; Co-GBC of Belgium, Luxembourg, Netherlands, and France (except New Mayapur and Dole)
*HG* Mahaprabhu *Dasa* (Director of IC Benelux; Minister of ISKCON Communications Europe)
*HG* Manohara *Dasa* (National Secretary for Belgium, TP Radhadesh)
*HG* Parabhakti *Dasa* (TP Villa Vrindavana, Italy) on behalf Radhanatha Swami
*HG* Praghosa *Dasa* (GBC of Channel Island, Denmark, England, Faroe Islands, Iceland, Ireland, Northern Ireland, Norway, Scotland, Sweden, and Wales)
*HG* Radha Krishna *Dasa* (Euro Varnasrama Minister, Euro RGB 1st Vice Chairman)
    HH Sivarama Swami (GBC of Hungary, Co-GBC of Romania)
*HG* Tapasa *Dasa* (TP Stockholm; member of the National Council in Sweden)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

http://www.bhaktivedantamanor.co.uk/home/?page_id=12521

Руководство Бхактиведанта Мэнора : 

    Gauri das – Managing Director
    Pranabandhu das – Senior Manager
    Nila Madhava das – Senior Manager
    Trinadapi Sunicena das – Senior Manager
    Kanhaiya das – Senior Manager

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вриндаванский институт высшего образования, Говардхана ретрит - 2019: полные духовные имена с Dasa, Dasi

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

GBC 2019

Сокращения духовных имен инициирующих гуру : 

[Rule of order] 

http://www.dandavats.com/?p=74855

Видим, что у гуру не в статусе санньяси сокращенное имя оканчивается на D (Das)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Наконец-то я увидела написание, которое действительно отражает смысл духовных имен матаджи : 

Urmila-devi dasi

Narayani-devi dasi 

( текст отформатирован SAC GBC : 
http://gbc.iskcon.org/wp-content/upl..._2019_SAC2.pdf, стр. 6 ) 

Дефис показывает, что "деви" относится к первому слову имени, и полностью имя означает "служанка Урмилы-деви", "служанка Нарайани-деви"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Непонятно, как достучаться до украинских преданных. 
Пишут имена на сайтах своих фестивалей по старинке.  
Может быть, пример США им покажется убедительным? 


Kosarupa-devi dasi

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Или Лондона

----------


## Ruslan

Raja Kumari dasi, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на Вашу тему "Обращение к матаджи", не нахожу через поиск. Пишу тут, т.к. как я понял Вы не переписываетесь в личке с лицами мужского пола, я прав?

----------


## Prema

Согласно установленному этикету правильно обращаться «Ваша Милость». 


*5) Как обращаться к вайшнавам*

а) К Шриле Прабхупаде следует обращаться как к «Его Божественной Милости», к гуру или санньяси - «Ваше Святейшество», а к духовному брату -«Ваша Милость».

б) Перед именем духовного брата можно вставлять слово «Шриман» («Шримати»)

в) К имени брахмачари можно прибавлять слово «Брахмачари», например, «Кришна Дас Брахмачари», к имени грихастхи - «Адхикари», а к имени санньяси - «Махарадж», «Свами» или «Госвами».

https://vasudeva.ru/teksty/gaudia-va...-obrazu-zhizni


Только ко мне пожалуйста обращайтесь как к сестре  :smilies: . А то от всего этого пафоса хочется сквозь землю провалиться  :smilies: . Но лучше обращаться напрямую к Кришне как для достижения самоосознания, так и по любому жизненному вопросу. А если нужно будет, Он пошлёт вам гуру или же Сам станет вашим гуру. Даже в английском языке есть обращение на «ты», о котором не все знают. Оно служит только для обращения к Богу, который при всём своём величии любит когда к Нему обращаются как к самому близкому, равному. Иногда это очень смущает преданного, но таково величие Кришны и Его качества.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> 1) "*Mataji Himavati* can train your wife or someone how to worship the deities nicely, and you both stay there for the time being". (SPL to Krishna das, 10 January 1972)
> 
> 2) "When *Mataji Syamadevi* came to see me in Los Angeles she was very respectful to me, every time she was touching my feet and offering obeisances". (SPL to Mukunda, 22 May 1969). В данном письме ещё дважды употреблено *Mataji Syamadevi*.
> 
> 3) "Regarding *Mataji Syamadevi*'s temple in Leicester, your version is all right, and I am not very interested to establish a Hindu temple". (SPL to Mukunda, 10 June 1969)
> 
> 4) "I understand that *Mataji Syama Devi* is back there in London, so she will also help in your efforts". (SPL to Syamasundara, 5 April 1969). В конце этого письма ещё раз *Mataji Syama Devi*.
> 
> ===========================================================
> ...


Не "неоднократно", а _всего 6 таких конструкций известно_. Не случаев, а именно конструкций. О них я также писала в своем исследовании. Выше - только 2 из 6. 
Я ведь не только переводчик, я также и редактировала книги. Училась этому по руководству BBT. Знаете, в чем часть профессионального долга редактора? Досконально изучить тему. 

Вы сделали то же самое? 

Впрочем, мне нет дела, поскольку вы у меня в списке игнорирования. Это значит, я уже когда-то с вами беседовала на форуме, и сделала свои выводы о пустой трате времени. Поэтому ни в какую полемику с вами не вступаю.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> "шриман" и "адхикари" - это бенгали?





> Да, 100 % бенгали.



Получается, что такое, к примеру, обращение : "Шриман Говардхан дас Адхикари" - также смесь языков.

 :neznai:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Новый вид написания своего духовного имени для русскоязычных 
(к сожалению, не для всех духовных имен возможный) : 

_Кришны дас 

Варшаны даси_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

в Австралии правильно

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

а вот Италия... им, видимо, никто не указ ))) 









в ЮАР правильно )

----------


## Prema

> а вот Италия... им, видимо, никто не указ )))


Дело не в этом, что никто им там не указ. Дело в выбранной теме. "Работа с сексуальным желанием. Как освободиться от рабства излишеств." Очевидно, предполагается, что женщина, которая учит других как от всего этого освободиться уже сама освобождённая личность - Прабху с большой буквы, Госвами.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Прабху - это мужской род, и означает дословно "Господин".

А освобожденными могут быть и души в женских телах.

Так что глупость несусветная, когда так называют Вайшнави

Попросту итальянцы тему обращений до сих пор не изучили, и думают по старинке.
Поэтому продолжают писать так, как обращались к старшим матаджи в Европе и США в прошлые десятилетия.

Весь *англоязычный* мир уже понял, что так обращаться - странно. 
А у итальянцев свой, более закрытый, круг общения.

----------


## Prema

> Прабху - это мужской род, и означает дословно "Господин".


"Господин" или "учитель". И Госвами не могут женщины быть, потому что свами означает "муж", "господин", "хозяин". Не справедливо  :smilies: .

----------


## Prema

> И Госвами не могут женщины быть, потому что свами означает "муж", "господин", "хозяин".


Но и "учитель" тоже. Просто не принято было в духовной традиции женщинам быть учителями. По моему мнению, если сама женщина не против, то вполне можно её так называть. Но лично мне бы очень не понравилось, если бы меня назвали Прабху, хоть с большой, хоть с маленькой буквы. Тут я с вами согласна, что это более привычно для мужчин.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> По моему мнению, если сама женщина не против, то вполне можно её так называть.


"Урмила Деви даси Прабху" вполне можно ? )) 

А "Кришначандра дас Матаджи" можно называть, если сам мужчина не против? ))

Это бессмыслица полнейшая

Есть женский род слова "прабху" - прабхви, если уж кому-то хочется блеснуть познаниями. 
Только  зачем, если в элементарном до сих пор не все разобрались. 
______________________

Вначале объявления произносится/пишется титул "Его Милость" или "Ее Милость". 
Можно добавить "Шриман", "Шримати" для особо уважаемых старших Вайшнавов и Вайшнави. 
И потом полное духовное имя.

----------


## Prema

> "Урмила Деви даси Прабху" вполне можно ? )) 
> 
> А "Кришначандра дас Матаджи" можно называть, если сам мужчина не против? ))
> 
> Это бессмыслица полнейшая


Всё зависит от такого качества, как гениальность  :smilies: . Можно подойти к матаджи и назвать её Прабху и ей будет очень лестно, так как она подумает, что вы обращаетесь к ней как к учителю. А могут быть и курьёзные случаи, если женщина обратится к кому-то Свами, а он примет это как обращение к мужу  :smilies: .

*Гениальный*

Гениальным называют того, кто может опровергнуть в споре любых оппонентов, находя все новые и новые доводы. В связи с этим можно сослаться на стих из «Падйавали», в котором приведена беседа между Кришной и Радхой. Однажды утром, когда Кришна пришел к Радхе, Радха спросила у Него: «Дорогой Кешава, где сейчас Твоя васа?» Санскритское слово васа имеет три значения. Оно означает «место жительства», «аромат» и «одеяния».

Задавая Кришне этот вопрос, Радха имела в виду: «Где Твоя одежда?» Но Кришна воспользовался значением «место жительства» и ответил Радхарани: «О красавица, плененная Мной, сейчас Я живу в твоих прекрасных глазах».

На это Радхарани ответила: «О лукавый юноша, я не спрашивала Тебя, где Ты живешь. Я говорила о Твоей одежде».

Тогда, имея в виду значением «аромат», Кришна ответил: «О счастливейшая из женщин, Я только что принял этот аромат, чтобы соединиться с Твоим телом».

Шримати Радхарани опять спросила у Кришны: «Где Ты провел эту ночь?» В данном случае было использовано санскритское слово йаминйамушитах. Йаминйам означает «ночью», а ушитах - «проводить время». Однако Кришна разделил слово йаминйамушитах на два других - йаминйа и мушитах, в результате чего получилось, что Он был украден Йамини, то есть ночью. Кришна ответил Радхарани: «Дорогая Радхарани, разве ночь может украсть Меня?» Так Он отвечал на все вопросы Радхарани, и лукавые ответы Кришны веселили самую любимую из Его подруг-гопи.

----------


## Prema

> А "Кришначандра дас Матаджи" можно называть, если сам мужчина не против? ))


Обращение к женщине-вайшнави матаджи - "уважаемая мать", как по мне не намного лучше обращения к ней как Прабху. Так только к пожилым женщинам обращаются. 

А если уж опять вспомнить о гениальности, то слово матаджи состоит из двух слов "мата" - мать и "джи" - уважаемая. А само слово "мата" часто является первой частью некоторых составных слов. Например, составное слово матамаха (мата+маха) - дед по материнской линии. Таким образом, обращаясь к мужчине, можно и слово матаджи переводить как-нибудь, как тот, кто уважаем своей матерью  :smilies: . А чтобы не было двусмыслицы, тогда нужно конкретно обращаться односложным словом, мата, например, а не матаджи  :smilies: .

----------


## Naika bhava das

Спасибо за Ваше исследование. "Прабху" сейчас и в объявлениях - семинары, ретриты, лекции дают только прабху, а не дасы. Хотя это не личное обращение, а анонс. В начале девяностых мы размещали плакаты с анонсом лекций, например, Чайтаньи Чандры даса. Сейчас все строго прабху лекции и семинары дают. Это уже тенденция. Доходит до того, что новые преданные называют себя прабху. Например, такое объявление: "бесплатно подвезу преданных, Гаруда прабху". Очень забавно звучит. Они просто видят, что прабху повсеместно - вот и принимают это как есть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо и Вам за отзыв и Ваши замечания.  

Жаль, фото прошлых лет исчезают 
(надо бы оставлять фото вместе с ссылками на них)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Например, такое объявление: "бесплатно подвезу преданных, Гаруда прабху". Очень забавно звучит.


 :smilies:  как вариант, этому преданному "Гаруд*ы* Дас" можно о себе говорить... в родительном падеже "Слуга Гаруды"
Необычно, останавливает взгляд, задумываешься.

----------


## Naika bhava das

Причем, например, наши друзья из Азии подписывают видео как положено - дас. Хотя это и сам Хари Шаури джи. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_xziV3eIVU
Смотрю, кстати, с удовольствием их трансляции. Вдохновляет их уровень культуры общения в том числе. Так что не только просвещённая Европа принципиальна в этом вопросе. Тонкий момент, важный, зря, как по мне, у нас игнорируемый.

----------

